# verrückte Enten...



## sigfra (29. Jan. 2006)

Hallo zusammen...

bei den augenblickliche herrschenden Temperaturen haben unsere 2 Enten nichts anderes zu tun, als fleisig Eier zu legen....   

ohne genua nachzuzählen sind es ´mindestens 10 Stück.... ich weiß aber nicht, wieviel noch darunter liegen, da das Nest ziemlich hoch gebaut wurde...

ich bin ja mal gespannt, was daraus wird.... wahrscheinlich sind das dann Eisenten... denn es sind zur Zeit so um die 10-15 Grad minus....   

ich werd euch aber wieder berichten, wenn sich etwas tut.... vielleicht finden sich ja dann auch ein paar Abnehmer....


----------



## Maurizio (29. Jan. 2006)

Mein Glückwunsch Frank. :thumbup:


----------



## Armin501 (29. Jan. 2006)

Schauen aus wie die Schneckenfresser, sind aber
wahrscheinlich EISENTEN, darum legen die bei diesen
Temperaturen!

Gruß Armin
Tipp: Ferkellampe drüber hängen, vielleicht klappts dann?


----------



## Annett (29. Jan. 2006)

Hallo Frank,

ich befürchte fast, Deine __ Enten sind nicht groß genug um alle Eier gleichmäßig zu bebrüten.
Hast Du sie schon mal "sitzend" beobachtet?
Falls sie arge Schwierigkeiten haben, die vielen Eier zu wärmen wäre es vielleicht sinnvoll einige Eier zu entziehen. (Man kann die auch in einem Brutkasten ausbrüten lassen)
Wäre doch schade, wenn aus allen nix wird weil sie alle nicht warm genug werden. Schließlich sortieren die Eltern ja öfters um!
Abgesehen davon sind die Beiden schon seeehr zeitig am Werk. Normal passiert das erst etwas später, denn was wollt Ihr mit den Kücken denn Ende Februar/Anfang März machen? Alle im Stall? 
Hmm.. der Erpel sollte nach dem Schlupf für einige Zeit von Mutter und Kücken getrennt werden. Aber das wisst Ihr sicherlich schon alles ;-)

Wegen einer Abnahme von Jungtieren: Ich hätte für unser Grundstück schon Interesse. Mal sehen wie sich dieser "Geflügelgrippevirus" weiter verhält und wie lange es wieder zu Einschränkungen in der Freilandhaltung kommt. 
Ein großer Stall wäre kein Thema, aber Enten dauerhaft ohne Wasser zum Schwimmen- das finde ich persönlich weniger schön. :?  
(Hoffentlich liest  Joachim jetzt nicht mit! *vorsichtigumschau*)


----------



## Dodi (29. Jan. 2006)

Hi, Frank!

Sind das die Schneckenfresser oder normale Stockenten??


----------



## sigfra (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wir wollen uns kurz vorstellen...*

Hallo zusammen...

nachdem ich euch ja berichtet hatte, das meine Entendame im tiefsten Winter der Meinung war, Eier legen zu müssen, will ich euch das Resultat nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## sigfra (19. März 2006)

*AW: Wir wollen uns kurz vorstellen...*

Hallo...



noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Armin501 (19. März 2006)

*AW: verrückte  Enten...*

Also 4 sind durchgekommen!
Glückwunsch, wie man sieht, haben es die Entchen bei Euch
gut getroffen, machen einen guten Eindruck.

Gruß Armin


----------



## sigfra (19. März 2006)

*AW: verrückte Enten...*

Hallo Armin...

ich denke mal auch, das sie es gut haben bei uns...

eigentlich jedes Tier, wa sbei uns lebt...


----------



## Annett (19. März 2006)

*AW: verrückte  Enten...*

Hi Frank,

die sind aber wirklich goldig!!

Könnte glatt schwach werden   (hoffentlich liest Joachim das nicht)


----------



## sigfra (19. März 2006)

*AW: verrückte Enten...*

Hallo Annett...

kannst ruhig schwach werden...   noch kannste sagen, ob du welche willst... bis jetzt sind noch alle frei und somit zu haben...


----------



## Digicat (20. März 2006)

*AW: verrückte  Enten...*

Hallo Frank

Die sind aber ganz süss.

Wenn ich durch den Teichbau, nicht die Nahrungsgrundlage der Nackt-__ Schnecken vernichtet hätte (es gibt keinerlei Rasenfläche mehr), könnte ich deine "Süssen" jetzt gut gebrauchen.

LG Helmut


----------



## Doris (21. März 2006)

*AW: verrückte  Enten...*

Hallo Frank

Die sind aber nüddelich   

Ich glaube es gibt nicht viele Entchen, die im Hause baden dürfen. Paß blos auf, nicht dass du sie eines Tages in der Wanne hast, wenn du drin liegst


----------



## Annett (21. März 2006)

*AW: verrückte  Enten...*

Hallo Frank,

ich würde ja gern, und dann gleich alle 4  und Du könntest sie im Juni mitbringen (sind die dann schon groß genug?)  .... 
Aber:
Heute war der Tierarzt zum Impfen da (Katze+Pferd). Dabei hab ich ihn gleich mal "interviewt". 
Die Stallpflicht gilt bis Mitte Mai und er will der Sache nicht vorgreifen, aber er glaubt nicht, dass sie diesen Sommer ausgesetzt wird. 
Ich sehe das ähnlich und kann mir nur schlecht Enten vorstellen, die nicht raus dürfen. Das bringe ich auf Dauer nicht fertig. 
Theoretisch darf man ja noch nicht mal Grünfutter draußen ernten und verfüttern... oder?
Gleich hinter dem Grundstück liegt eine Geflügelmastanlage-ich will gar nicht darüber nachdenken, was wir für Auflagen bekommen würden, wenn.......... irgendwas wäre.


----------



## sigfra (9. Apr. 2006)

*AW: verrückte Enten...*

Hallo zusammen...

ich wollte euch nur mal ein paar aktuelle Pics von unseren ach so kleinen Entenbabys zeigen... zumindest waren sie das vor 4 Wochen noch...  



zwischenzeitlich wissen sie sehr wohl, wie man z.B. ein Badezimmer unter Wasser setzt...

wie man sich lauthals meldet, wenn man Hunger hat... 

oder der Fressnapf vor dem Käfig steht anstatt im Käfig, wenn man denselben saubermachen will...



aber seht selber....


----------

